
Testing Flex Glue, JB Weld, Gorilla and Loctite to Destruction - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4xX7VecgzA
======
camtarn
According to the YouTube comments, JB Weld is pretty good at repairing cracks
or holes in engine blocks, as long as it's the non-pressurized area of the
block.

------
camtarn
TL;DR - Gorilla Contact Adhesive is awful, Loctite and Flex Glue are
reasonable, but JB Weld two-part steel-reinforced epoxy outperforms them by an
order of magnitude in most tests.

However, none of the glues could hold a cylinder head to a lawnmower engine
for more than a couple of seconds while the engine was running!

